# Flea relief/ Seresto



## chocolateqt (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in Jax, Fl and the fleas are horrible right now my baby chi is not able to go outside because she's not fully vaccinated. However, I'm thinking ahead a couple of weeks right now she's on k9 advantix II and it seems to work okay so far. I had a chihuahua (Ebony ~ RIP) previously but this same treatment still brought fleas in attached to her whenever she went outside. I was wondering if anyone has tried this new Seresto collar? It sounds like a novelty idea having protection for 8 months out of the year but Idk.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm from Miami and have family in the Jax area. We all use vectra 3d. I never had fleas and neither has my family. I have no experience with the collars though, sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

You might want to research the toxicity of this product before you put it on your dog. 

Bayer's caution statement - “Keep out of the reach and sight of children. Keep the collar in the outer packaging until use. As with any veterinary medicinal product, do not allow small children to play with the collar, or to put it into their mouths. Pets wearing the collar should not be allowed to sleep in the same bed as their owners, especially children. People with known sensitivity to the ingredients of the collar should avoid contact with the collar. Immediately dispose of any remnants or cut-offs of the collar. Wash hands with cold water after fitting the collar.”

YMMV


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I normally don't use chemical flea/tick products on my dogs but my mom lives in Jax, FL and she's keeping my husky for 8-9 months while we sell our house and our new house is built. So I needed some extra flea protection for my husky without putting poison into his body every month. I had researched Seresto not long ago and heard primarily positive things so I decided to get that for my husky to wear while he's living with my mom. I put the Seresto collar on him on October 12th and so far he's been completely flea/tick free. I know it's only been a few weeks but it seems to be working for him so I am happy with it so far. Being a husky, his fur is so thick around his neck that people don't really come into direct physical contact with the Seresto collar, so keeping it off of hands isn't really an issue for us.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

The poison can be very dangerous for your doggies..go for something natural instead, and check the fur often instead. Also keep them indoors with the AC..and give them a little lukewarm/little cold shower now and then  

Etsy has many natural choices...maybe you can check it out  
https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/...ip_to=NO&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=pet+flea

https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/...ip_to=NO&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=pet+flea

https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/...ip_to=NO&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=pet+flea


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Forgot to mention that my mother-in-law bought Seresto for her dogs because nothing was working to keep fleas off her Chihuahuas. Not chemical Advantage or Frontline, not natural essential oils, not white vinegar or apple cider vinegar, not even diatomaceous earth. She gave Seresto a try and it does seem to be helping for her dogs, honestly she was desperate for something to work. Oh and my MIL lives in Orlando, FL. She's actually the one who introduced me to Seresto as a matter of fact.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a gorgeous Husky you got Huskyluv  I looove wolfs  How would you say is the biggest difference between Huskys and Chis? Temperament wise hihi


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd be interested to know about husks too. I've always wanted one since our last name is Wolf and hubby collects Wolves lol


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> What a gorgeous Husky you got Huskyluv  I looove wolfs  How would you say is the biggest difference between Huskys and Chis? Temperament wise hihi


Thanks. Biggest differences, I'd say their extreme independence and massive exercise requirements. Huskies are very high maintenance dogs, definitely not for the average person. Many people get them for their looks and find out the hard way what difficult dogs they are which is why there are so many dumped at shelters unfortunately.


----------

